# Pygocentrus Cariba Tank



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Some of my Caribas...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Those are beautiful. What do you feed them? They seem to be keeping their color and humeral spot quite nicely.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice









What is the size of that tank?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Mostly shrimp and white fish fillets... some squid ocasionally...









They are in a temporary 125g since i'm setting up a new (old one got broken) 180g tank for them...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i see in your signature you just got an irritans, any pics of him ?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, tomorrow i will post some pics of the Irritans...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful kick ass Caribe you got there, Hannibal!...They rock like a CARCASS concert!!!...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

those are some of the best looking cariba I have seen. how big are they? did you grow them out from babies or fished them out of the river at those size? they have great body shape. what's your feeding schedule like?


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Great looking Caribe!! Cant wait to get more of my own.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you all... they are ranging from 5" to 8"... i got the bigger ones when they were like 4" and the others recently... i feed them every other day with shrimp and white fish fillets...


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

some of the nicest cariba i have ever seen.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Unbelievable specimens


----------



## pygojoel (May 30, 2010)

very nice collection of cariba.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Very nice pics... !


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

best colour on adult caribe i have seen and impeccable fins, very impressive


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great looking fish man...
Like everybody's said, the coloring and humeral spots are incredible!

Do you catch your own piranhas?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I've been keeping piranhas since 1989 and none of them was catched by me... The main "source" of Ps ("Los Llanos" and main rivers) is almost 9-10 hours drive from where i live so it's hard to take fish home... there are some closer fishing spots (at least 2-3 hours drive) but i guess i'm just lazy... i love to fish piranhas, peacock bass (and other fish) since i was like 10 years old, but never take them home...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I've been keeping piranhas since 1989 and none of them was catched by me... The main "source" of Ps ("Los Llanos" and main rivers) is almost 9-10 hours drive from where i live so it's hard to take fish home... there are some closer fishing spots (at least 2-3 hours drive) but i guess i'm just lazy... i love to fish piranhas, peacock bass (and other fish) since i was like 10 years old, but never take them home...


so you wont find em in any old river, i though south america had rivers running all around in it


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Beautiful fish


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

There are rivers everywhere, but those close to Caracas (Venezuela's capital city, where i live) are "dead" due to contamination... so if i want to fish it's gonna be at least a 2 hours drive to a dam/reservoir while main rivers (where you will find most piranha species, peacock bass and other fish) are at least 6 hours drive away... Orinoco river (main river of Venezuela) is about 10-11 hours drive away...

Never ate piranhas since i consider them "pets" (it's like eating your dog pal







) but it's pretty normal for fishermen and natives to do that... i've heard they are skinny but tasty...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

nice cariba....and welcome back, as i remember you from many years ago, and thought maybe now you were done posting on this website.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice tank and caribe, congrats


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

that sucks about all the pollution







but still sweet you can catch p's when you go fishing, best fishing in the world imo.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I would take them home hannibal.. I mean holy smokes you can catch them wild for free and raise them up as your own catch. That to me would be much more rewarding then a pet store P. I want to come to that area and catch them! LOL. I would want to keep them all though an would end up living there and end up dead in a few months cause they kill americans over there lol


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

bob351 said:


> I would take them home hannibal.. I mean holy smokes you can catch them wild for free and raise them up as your own catch. That to me would be much more rewarding then a pet store P. I want to come to that area and catch them! LOL. I would want to keep them all though an would end up living there and end up dead in a few months *cause they kill americans over there lol*


Not really


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

You should catch a Rhom and a Manny!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I was in rio de janero for work once, argentina, and my work made strict rules that I do not go anywhere without the company guide due to the high risk of kid napping over there. Also wasn't allowed to visit the market due to high risk of black market sales me and if i got caught up in anything illegal on accident I wouldn't be coming back lol If i was there I would most certainly catch my own fish. I watched an old post you had up of Piranha in Venezuela. Holy smokes the way that guy was pulling multiple fish out in one swing out and all those fish he had. To think what these fish cost here an how easy that was... man man man


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, caribas are like mosquitoes here...


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Sweet fish! I have 2large peacock bass they are a fun fish also. I agree about not eating pets also. I like my dog in the yard & the fish in the tanks.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> I was in rio de janero for work once, argentina, and my work made strict rules that I do not go anywhere without the company guide due to the high risk of kid napping over there. Also wasn't allowed to visit the market due to high risk of black market sales me and if i got caught up in anything illegal on accident I wouldn't be coming back lol If i was there I would most certainly catch my own fish. I watched an old post you had up of Piranha in Venezuela. Holy smokes the way that guy was pulling multiple fish out in one swing out and all those fish he had. To think what these fish cost here an how easy that was... man man man


Sadly mayor cities here are dangerous but there are some great safe fishing lodges here where you will find mainly fishermen and tourists from USA and Europe looking for peacock bass, payara and other game fish...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I was in rio de janero for work once, argentina, and my work made strict rules that I do not go anywhere without the company guide due to the high risk of kid napping over there. Also wasn't allowed to visit the market due to high risk of black market sales me and if i got caught up in anything illegal on accident I wouldn't be coming back lol If i was there I would most certainly catch my own fish. I watched an old post you had up of Piranha in Venezuela. Holy smokes the way that guy was pulling multiple fish out in one swing out and all those fish he had. To think what these fish cost here an how easy that was... man man man


Sadly mayor cities here are dangerous but there are some great safe fishing lodges here where you will find mainly fishermen and tourists from USA and Europe looking for peacock bass, payara and other game fish...
[/quote]
Dangerous major cities are not limited to South America. Its all over the world. Some cities in California you would not catch me walking in. Same goes with certain parts of Oregon. Just big cities raise big problems.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess that's true. Where I use to live was close to a bad city. Dallas Texas, Had a gun pulled on me while sitting in my truck at a red light. Cariba like mesquites eh, I would take that nuisance lol


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice Cariba









I do miss having a shoal sometimes


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

But atleast around here we would know that the "kidnappers in the bad cities" are saying !


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

c_granger21 said:


> But atleast around here we would know that the "kidnappers in the bad cities" are saying !


If you see a bulge in his pocket it wont be because the bad guy is happy to see you.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> But atleast around here we would know that the "kidnappers in the bad cities" are saying !


If you see a bulge in his pocket it wont be because the bad guy is happy to see you.
[/quote]

That's funny, i have a friend who always say that: "si tiene un bulto en el bolsillo, no es porque está contento de verte..."


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

hastatus said:


> If you see a bulge in his pocket it wont be because the bad guy is happy to see you.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Possible feeding video?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Dolphinswin said:


> Possible feeding video?


Sure, i will... give me a few days


----------

